# Unreal Engine 3 / UDK die Sprache ändern



## Katastrophal (15. Juli 2011)

*Unreal Engine 3 / UDK die Sprache ändern*

Huhu,
ich hab schon im Netz geguck, aber nichts passendes gefunden. Wie kann ich die Sprache von der von Epic Games entwickelten Unreal Engine 3 ändern (vorallem im Editor) ?
Für die, die das nocht nicht kennen, alles legal, auf der offiziellen Seite gibts den Download Download - Epic UDK , wird auch immer aktuallisiert.


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Juli 2011)

kann man das? ich denke beim development kit haste die möglichkeit nicht...


----------



## Katastrophal (15. Juli 2011)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> im Netz geguck, aber nichts passendes gefunden


Da hatte ein Ami das Problem, dass alles bei ihm auf koreanisch war aber  durch Umschreiben von Daten (definiert: Datei mit Editor öffnen und  Language: KOR durch Language: INT ersetzen) alles wieder auf Englisch.

Ich hab dann statt INT 'GER' eingesetzt, aber half nichts.


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Juli 2011)

hm, es kann sein, dass es einfach nicht für DE angepasst wurde. das man es auf koreansich bzw chinesisch oder russisch umstellen kann ist klar, die haben ja andere schriftzeichen, aber von jemanden der sich mit modding beschäftigt wird eigentlich erwartet, dass er englisch kann 

€: könntest es auch mal mit DE versuchen, falls du das nicht schon hast


----------



## Katastrophal (15. Juli 2011)

DE hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, danke. Englisch kann ich schon, klar, aber nur die grundsprache, um im zB. Urlaub zurechtzukommen und Gespräche zu führen. Aber beim Programmieren sprachlich umzudenken ist schon ein Handicap.


----------

